# killer 'can rings'



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

just a reminder that those beer and pop can rings kill wildlife - please cut them up before tossing them out - even into the garbage or recycling.

thanks for looking


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

GREAT reminder as we head into the summer !! thanks !!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

oops, forgot to mention that *hairnets* are an increasingly common hazard, now that more restaurants are requiring their staff to use them. please don't discard those except in garbage receptacles.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I always buy my pop in 12 packs so no rings


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

cut them up into little pieces then open another beer.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Springtime reminder, with added infographic.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's sad to see but a good reminder


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the annual summertime bump

cheers


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Even do it if the rings say biodegradable.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Do it right people*

The pop and beer industry must be aware of the danger to animal life, makes you wonder if profit is more important than coming up with an alternative animal safe method. Till they do cut cut and cut just takes a second and saves hours, days, weeks and months of misery for wildlife.


----------

